# RailKing Proto2 Engine with Lionel CW 80



## andrewm (Dec 14, 2016)

We have a Lionel 0 gauge set that came with a a fasttrack loop and a CW 80 transformer. We have been given an MTH RailKing 4-6-2 with Proto2. From my reading it looks like the CW 80 might not work with this engine, and if it does the engine might not work properly.

Do I need to get a new transformer for this? Do I need a DCS system?

What would people recommend? MTH Z-1000? DCS Remote Commander?

Thank you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Think you are correct. Your loco requires the special
MTH digital control system. However, often you
can run the locos with a regular transformer. I don't
know about this one, but here is the manual that comes
with the set when new. You may be able to find
how to do that.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...653i.pdf/RK=0/RS=qKJOhbxN_qK87Wcg0lzSgm7001Y-

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All the MTH PS/2 or PS/3 locomotives will run in conventional mode with a standard transformer. However, the CW-80 is one of the few that is known to sometimes give problems to all flavors of MTH locomotives. If you want to keep using it, get yourself a 10uf 50V non-polarized capacitor and connect it across the track feeds. It cuts down the oddball electrical noise on the CW-80 output. Here's the problem, note the ringing at the top of the waveform.


----------



## andrewm (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you both so much. I might at some point get another transformer and maybe a dcs, but for now that will be nice to not have to do that.

So, if I understand right I just put one of those capacitors bridging the lines where the black and red wires connect to the track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, that's the location. This fixes this issue a vast majority of the time.


----------

